
Show HN: Base Deploy – visual web app builder focused on user-generated content - oakio
https://basedeploy.com/
======
oakio
Hey, my name is Stephen. Base Deploy allows users to build web apps without
coding. Its focus is user generated content.

Here are the major features that other builders do not offer:

\- User registration

\- User generated pages

\- User subscriptions - Stripe

\- Sell products - Stripe Relay

\- Allow users to sell - Stripe Connect

I'd love to here your feedback on the app and if this makes sense while using
the app.

~~~
danpalmer
Hi Stephen,

Once I signed up, it looks really interesting, but I couldn't actually tell
what the product really was until I clicked "Get Started". This might be
because I was expecting a more technical description though, so not
necessarily something that needs fixing, just thought I'd raise it.

I can imagine the use-case for this is that people want to build an MVP
quickly. For that, I think this could work really well. A few other tools that
could complement it might be imports from spreadsheets (for
importing/rudimentary management of content/products), I've used that in the
past and it has been useful in getting up and running quickly.

One thing I'm concerned about is what happens when the MVP works. I can
imagine throwing together an MVP in a day or so with this, getting it live,
and a month or two later wanting to move to my own platform that might take a
week or two to build. What's my upgrade path, and how do you monetise me? On
my side, I would like a data export so that I can get going easily on the new
site, but also from your perspective, can you re-coup the costs of acquiring a
user in the < 4 months that they might run the application? I don't think
charging for data export (while an easy solution) is the right answer here
though. This may not be the common usage pattern though, so I don't know how
much of an issue this would all be, just thinking about how I would use the
product.

Final note, after signing up, there's nowhere to see the pricing without going
back to the landing/marketing site. Also, the pricing on requests sounds
incredibly high cost for what you get. 2000 requests for $20 is very
expensive!

Just a few thoughts, I may be way off the mark with these, but on the whole it
looks useful.

~~~
oakio
Hey Dan,

This is great feedback. Thank you.

I was playing with a more technical landing page, but didn't want to make it
seem overly complicated.

We are definitely working on options for growing apps. I want any transitions
to be as smooth as possible. We are also working to find the right pricing.

Thanks again for trying it out.

------
oakio
Here is a demo app built with BaseDeploy.

[http://demonstrate.website](http://demonstrate.website)

~~~
danpalmer
Bug report, this page doesn't work:
[http://demonstrate.website/users/wmitchell/88c3a613-50db-4d2...](http://demonstrate.website/users/wmitchell/88c3a613-50db-4d2a-ae0b-bf9170a68d96)

~~~
oakio
Fixed!

